# Hashimoto's Parents with children with Hashimoto's



## sosimplerd (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I have Hashimoto's and my teenage son was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's too. I was wondering if anybody else was in this situation where their children were diagnosed also. I'd like to know what challenges you face and any recommendations you have to help. I'm afread my daughter is going to develop it also.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

There is alot more than genetics that's causing all the thyroid disease in the world.

Thyroid disease does appear to have a genetic trait so the only think you can do is have your kids tested. Unfortunately most doctors will only test TSH, even with family history.

My oldest son has been tested 2 times due to behavior that I felt was possible hyper ( Graves) . He tested totally normal and only slightly low the second time.

Interestingly enough - my sister has recently been diagnosed with Graves Disease and is soon to have her thyroid removed. We always felt my grandmother had hashimoto's although she was never diagnosed.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My grandmother had Graves, my mom had an incident of hyperthyroidism in her 20's (that resolved, she has never had antibodies for Graves or Hashi's), and I got both Graves and Hashi's. But I also know people with thyroid disease who have no other family members with thyroid problems, so who knows?


----------

